# Ignorant People



## Mcdunn (Mar 20, 2011)

So i am parked at a restaurant with the nearest car 5 spots away and i walk out to find some ******* parked right next to me and i look at my drivers door and see that i have a nice chip out of my paint. Now normally i would think that this is just some accident but this is different, i just got the GTO back from the paint shop on thursday night and now i already have this happen. 

So needless to say, i had to get back at the guy so now he may be out a tailight or so... 

anyone else find this to be true? People need to respect other cars and realize that just becasue they dont give a crap about there HOOPDY, other people baby their cars... me being one of them.. .


Sorry for the rant, but my god i HATE stupid people.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

This is why I try to park rediculously far away. There are places I wont even go with the GTO just because of the parking.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

Mcdunn said:


> So i am parked at a restaurant with the nearest car 5 spots away and i walk out to find some ******* parked right next to me and i look at my drivers door and see that i have a nice chip out of my paint. Now normally i would think that this is just some accident but this is different, i just got the GTO back from the paint shop on thursday night and now i already have this happen.
> 
> So needless to say, i had to get back at the guy so now he may be out a tailight or so...
> 
> ...


it is called jealousy(spelling?) and it is very common here too

I park as far away as i can, and i use 2 parking spaces, taking the middle so noone can get too close

if you dont then the uy with the rusty volvo 240 parks next to you and slam his door to your side

edit: my old trans am was keyed/scratched about 10 times when i had it


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

RJ_05GTO said:


> This is why I try to park rediculously far away. There are places I wont even go with the GTO just because of the parking.


I've parked far away at a grocery store one time in the goat early in the AM hardly nobody there. I come out to find this POS truck parked tightly right next to my drivers door. This a$$ went out of his way to park next to me that close, that it was hard for me to get into my car. He came out to find a nice surprise on his drivers door.


----------



## TheDtrain (Apr 9, 2011)

I've had my GTO all of 3 days. The parking thing is giving me a heart attack. I hate when I park 20 feet from the nearest car only to come out and find my car boxed in by 2 piles.

Though I did get a Panamera park next to me at the mall the first night I got it. I was thrilled with that one lol


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I've parked far away at a grocery store one time in the goat early in the AM hardly nobody there. I come out to find this POS truck parked tightly right next to my drivers door. This a$$ went out of his way to park next to me that close, that it was hard for me to get into my car. He came out to find a nice surprise on his drivers door.


Same thing happened to me too. I parked in the furthest spot from the door with one side next to a curb, come out and a flippin caravan was parked next to me. I happen to see the guy coming towards me as I'm going to the car and I ask him WTF?? He was like 'I was just protecting your car'.
I told him the car would be much safer if it didn't have a rusty caravan parked next to it.


----------



## Mcdunn (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah i took the guys tail lights out, the thing that got me the most mad was that i got the car back from the body shop on thursday and its already messed up again...


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I always park a good hundred feet away from anyone. Then come out to find a piece of **** mustang always parked next to me, and they always park so close i wonder if they got out of the passanger side.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to park as far as I could at my high school and park in two spots just to find a GMC Sonoma with DUB chrome stickers on it parked so close i couldnt open my door. He had my lunch left overs on his hood/windshield everyday for the next semester. finally security noticed it, looked at his car saw it didnt have a parking pass and he got towed. Karmas a B***h


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah I hear you there are people like this in my town also
all you can do is pray for them.
When you see people parked out as far as the north fourty
in a parking lot should tell people that they care about their cars and don't park next to them.Whatever happened to having respect for other peoples property?
I respect everyones cars no matter what the make,model,condition etc.
I guess we have alot of jealous people out there.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have to strongly agree with the "I hate stupid people" comment, they think if they park next to a nice car it makes theirs look better..I have seen one guy with a vette keep two cones in his car and block at least 4 feet in either direction of his doors, ive been thinking about doing this but idk if it will cause people to want to be a$$holes.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

Just a fyi,if you take up 2 lots in a crowded parking lot you're gonna get you ride messed up.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

It seems like my car is a shopping cart/p.o.s. pickup magnet. No matter how far away I park when going to the grocery store I can usually count on having one or the other next to me. And it really irks me when they do it on purpose! Some people just don't seem to care or respect other peoples' property.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> I have seen one guy with a vette keep two cones in his car and block at least 4 feet in either direction of his doors, ive been thinking about doing this but idk if it will cause people to want to be a$$holes.


Yep, you're guaranteed to get your car messed with if you do that.... I agree with Ice, I respect even the rust buckets......


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I carry a tire valve core remover in my GTO for just those occassions.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Carry a locking gas cap and install it on the offending vehicle is the sweetest revenge, my fathers friend taught me that one


----------



## krafty (Apr 30, 2010)

*Ignorant...*

Yea ,No matter where you park, It's a losing battle.One time I parked at Wallyworld all the way at the very back. Left my windows down about a third cause its in the 90's.Come out and the maint. crew is mowing the area right in front of the car. Car is filled with grass clippings....... Go figure !!


----------



## Gud2Goat (Apr 9, 2011)

canadianGTO said:


> Carry a locking gas cap and install it on the offending vehicle is the sweetest revenge, my fathers friend taught me that one


That's awesome! HAHA My dad tought me to keep brake fluid and a valve stem remover on me at all times.... that is when I had the mustang. So far I've only had one tard get too close to the goat, then again I've only owned it for a couple weeks now. but I'm sure his tire went flat a couple miles down the road. :lol:


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I like the gas cap idea. I'd be afraid of messing with someone's tires though. You could cause an accident.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep, some people just cant stand other people having something nice without having to f___ with it.


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

I was just telling someone this over the weekend. Every new car or paint job I have had within two weeks I got a ding or a scratch. I use to park my 300zx all the way across the mall parking lot where no one was and I still got dinged. The better your car looks the more folks just want to mess with it.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

maybe it is just me, but when i am forced to park the car close to another car, like outside my house and an a$$ have taken my spot i always take a photo of the car and the reg plate so i can call the police and repport it if something should happen


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Belnick said:


> maybe it is just me, but when i am forced to park the car close to another car, like outside my house and an a$$ have taken my spot i always take a photo of the car and the reg plate so i can call the police and repport it if something should happen


It would appear you have the same a**hole quotient in Sweden as we have in the US.


----------



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

:agree


Mcdunn said:


> So i am parked at a restaurant with the nearest car 5 spots away and i walk out to find some ******* parked right next to me and i look at my drivers door and see that i have a nice chip out of my paint. Now normally i would think that this is just some accident but this is different, i just got the GTO back from the paint shop on thursday night and now i already have this happen.
> 
> So needless to say, i had to get back at the guy so now he may be out a tailight or so...
> 
> ...


Aman I only had my goat a couple weeks when some moron scratched my passenger mirror which royally pi$$ed me off


----------



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

Well everyone agrees we try to take care of our cars but aholes live everywhere, At least the guy who had the rustang park beside him the poor ford driving sap probably liked his car too, who knows why, and respects your car enough to be careful aroundit


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Baker said:


> Well everyone agrees we try to take care of our cars but aholes live everywhere, At least the guy who had the rustang park beside him the poor ford driving sap probably liked his car too, who knows why, and respects your car enough to be careful aroundit


I would rather have the Ford Mustang owner park right next to me
that respects my car then have a rust bucket poop box park next to 
me and hitting my door.


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

I definitely understand!!! I was at the convenience store down thw street from my house last week to get some cigarettes, came back out to my car, and I had a nice quarter sized dent right on my driver's side front wheel arch!! Right in the middle of it too! It stands out like a sore thumb! I was sooo pissed off, and still am! I hate inconsiderate morons! I get the GTO i've wanted and some idiot goes and dents the thing!! A small suction cup will pull it out though, I think. Wish me luck./


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Mcdunn said:


> yeah i took the guys tail lights out, the thing that got me the most mad was that i got the car back from the body shop on thursday and its already messed up again...


I'm almost sorry to say this, but you are much more ignorant than the poor guy's car that lost his taillights because of you.

It would have been nice if he left a note on your car (hardly ever happens) but....... it might have been the car before him, he might have not even realized it happened, or he might have had a child in the front seat of the car that did it and he had no knowledge of it. Either way you are no better, if not worse, than the person who owned the car next to yours.

your actions just show a level of immaturity that I can't even fathom.


----------



## pnpracing (Apr 18, 2011)

*Perfect solution..*

I have a spinal disease that keeps me down sometimes so I got a handicap parking sticker..they have nice wide spaces so you dont have to worry about idiots parking so close..plus it puts your goat right up front so everyone can see it..LOL So take grandma with you to the store next time you take the goat


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

I understand OP's frustration, but there is a chance that another slob banged your car and left before the guy who's tail light you busted parked there. Maybe OP smashed an innocent guy's ride. Now that guy's on anothe forum saying he want's to kill all GTO driver. 

That's why I drive the Civic nearly everywhere and leave the nice cars in the garage unless they're going out for a run and returning home.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Mikesan said:


> I understand OP's frustration, but there is a chance that another slob banged your car and left before the guy who's tail light you busted parked there. Maybe OP smashed an innocent guy's ride. Now that guy's on anothe forum saying he want's to kill all GTO driver.
> 
> That's why I drive the Civic nearly everywhere and leave the nice cars in the garage unless they're going out for a run and returning home.


this...I am a bit surprised that on this site, it took to the third page to read a couple of posters who wrote something like this...frustrating and angering, yes...smashing others property (especially if you can't know they did it) makes you worse than they are...take the high road...

Bill


----------



## Werewolf (Jan 9, 2005)

Years ago in high school I popped some poindexter in the mouth knockin him on his ars for putting paper on the fender of my 68 gto fender and writing on it. I've also done far far worse than knocking out tail lights over that type of violation to your property. Ranging from the busted neons, to the wrenches coming out and removal of things important, trans bolts, drive shaft bolts, lug nuts. So don't feel bad and be thankful no jail time for you!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I hope that post was tongue in cheek...
Otherwise, hopefully you grew out of that type of behavior. Putting someone in danger by removing parts is stupidity...


----------



## Mcdunn (Mar 20, 2011)

I actually saw the people hit my car and not say anything to me, i didnt wanna confront them as it was a group of 3 middle aged black people and i personally didnt wanna have a fight with them haha. mind you this all happened at 2:30AM and i literally saw them hit the car... i was there to pick up food, not sit and eat.


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

I had this happen a few times. I try to park far away but it seems like you just can't get away from it. I live in hawaii and we have to deal with tourists doing that type of crap all the time. There reasoning is "its just a rental". I have actually had some high end cars park next to me, when I came out of wall mart. It went like this one stall my GTO one over 911 turbo,other side corvette Z06 2007, in front BMW 3 series and too top it all off a mercedes clk!


----------

